# 2009/10 F250/350 pics with plows



## plow4u (Jan 17, 2000)

Anybody have any pics of 250/350's with the plows mounted especially a wideout wanted to see how much the front end sags if any.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Try looking in the picture thread. There are a bunch of them in there with all kinds of different plows and set ups.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

plow4u;956705 said:


> Anybody have any pics of 250/350's with the plows mounted especially a wideout wanted to see how much the front end sags if any.


I have an XLS...The front end does not sag hardly at all...Plow weighs about 1000#...I run about 500 pounds of ballast in the back...The plow is on a F-250


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96210

Here is a link to my 2008 F-250 Crew Cab Diesel with a Western MVP Plus 8'6" Steel V


----------



## Mad Plow (Nov 29, 2009)

My truck sags 1 inch, I Measured. 2010 Xl super duty super cab short bed w/snow pre package


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

I really like this truck and set up. Might give you a little bit of an idea, even though there is salt in the back you can still see the difference when the plow is lifted.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

sbrennan, how many bags are in the back of that thing! is it because its a 250 it sags like that? i dont feel so bad now, our 06 f350 looks like that when the 2 yard spreader is overloaded with like 2 yards plus an extra half yard heaped up on top lol.

we've put a whole 2500lb skid in to the trucks plus another 1000lbs in bags along side and still doesnt squat like that, so im assuming you have closer to 60-80 bags back there?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

That poor truck is loaded down lol.
Robert


----------



## pushin 4 u (Aug 29, 2008)

that 250 was mine...since traded it on a 350 crew diesel...had twin boys. that was one pallet of salt in the bed...dissapointed me as well...the new rig is MUCH BETTER!!! Check out the vid (2009 diesel f350 snow plowing) I haven"t figured out how to get the vid on here like sbrennan007...


----------

